# One Place Not to Visit in Scotland



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-11217864


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Having worked extensively on the Scotrail sytem around Glasgow I can think of many other places not to visit.
I could of course say the same about the suburbs of London. They are preety desolate at 0400 ona Sunday morning.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Sounds like a campaign to promote a scheme to build yet another tacky Visitor Centre. Like the hideous Land's End one. 

Why can't they stop commercialising these well known heritage attractions and letting their natural setting rest unspoilt? Must every remote corner of the UK be turned into a money-spinning mini Blackpool? 

SD


----------

